# Aromamizer 3ml glass replacement



## Wyvern (21/12/15)

Hi there, since I was clumsy yesterday and fell over two dogs with my mod in hand, I managed to crack my glass. Now I had a spare which is being used right now. Now I just want to find a spare glass for the incase I have another clumsy moment.

Thanks


----------



## Wyvern (22/12/15)

Bump


----------



## Nova69 (22/12/15)

Fasttech it @Wyvern

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (22/12/15)

Yea that is the plan now 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (22/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Yea that is the plan now
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


@Wyvern - unfortunately they don't seem to be available (at least as far as I could tell) from Fasttech (replacement glass available for the RDA but not the RDTA), Sourcemore, 3fVape, Health Cabin or Gearbest. They are however available directly from Steamcrave ( http://shop.steamcrave.com/aromamizer-rtda-glasspart_p0872.html ) for a steal at $ 1.90 and do ship to SA (slow HK Post though). The bad news is that the shipping cost is $ 6.50, so a total of $ 8.40 (or R 127.02 at the exchange rate whilst posting this) - still not too bad, considering the cost of the complete package.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nova69 (22/12/15)

R127 for a replacement glass.The rand is killing us,get a vapeband till it gets better


----------



## Wyvern (22/12/15)

I had a vape band on it but Yea I was just unlucky. I am using my spare but need to find another one soon. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (30/1/16)

I am bumping this again. Anyone who locally have stock?? I need at least 2 or 3....






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (22/2/16)

Any vendors that have stock of the 6ml tank glass?
I really need a replacement.


----------



## Wyvern (22/2/16)

Christos said:


> Any vendors that have stock of the 6ml tank glass?
> I really need a replacement.


So far no one that I know of  The 3ml and the 6ml glass is the exactly the same. I have ordered spares from fasstech but its gonna be at least another 45-50 days before I get it


----------



## Christos (22/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> So far no one that I know of  The 3ml and the 6ml glass is the exactly the same. I have ordered spares from fasstech but its gonna be at least another 45-50 days before I get it



Perhaps its time for a new tank then, for me anyways. Alternatively I get another aromamiser with a spare glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (22/2/16)

Christos said:


> Perhaps its time for a new tank then, for me anyways. Alternatively I get another aromamiser with a spare glass


That is what I did..... Now I have 2 mizers and no spare glass  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

